# PC mit WIN10 neu aufsetzen - Welche Treiber



## Viperino (15. September 2017)

Hallo, ich will am Wochenende mein MB samt CPU und RAM wechseln und dann Windows 10 installieren. Ich will jetzt keine Fehler mit den Treibern machen und weiß auch nicht ob WIN10 die meisten selber holt. Grafikkartentreiber muss ich ja selber installieren - Was ist jedoch mit Sound, Chipsätzen, USB2.0+3.0, Sata, Intelzeugs etc.

Mein Mainboard ist dieses hier: MAXIMUS VI HERO | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland
CPU: Intel i5 4670K

Ich weiß nicht welche oder ob ich überhaupt die Treiber der MB-Supportseite benutzen soll.

Und eine weitere Frage nebenbei: Der CPU war vorher auf dem MB übertaktet, jedoch will ich ihn im Normaltakt benutzen. Kann ich die Bios-Batterie für paar Min. herausnehmen damit alles wieder auf Standart ist? (Wird dabei auch ein geupdates Bios auf die alte Version zurückgesetzt?). 
Und muss ich etwas spezielles für den RAM einstellen? Habe 4x4GB 1600er DDR3 RAM.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. September 2017)

Treiber von der Herstellerseite ist schon mal korrekt: MAXIMUS VI HERO Driver & Tools| Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland

Du kannst entweder die Batterie herausnehmen oder im BIOS den Punkt "auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen"/load default settings oder so ähnlich suchen....die Version vom BIOS bleibt so wie sie ist 

Beim RAM musst du vermutlich nichts einstellen...oder hast du jetzt etwas einstellen müssen?


----------



## Viperino (15. September 2017)

Zu der RAM Frage: Ist ja gebraucht gekauft, keine Ahnung. Muss ich nicht auf dual Channel stellen oder so? 

Und wegen der Treiberseite: Ich sehe da keinen Punkt zu USB.  Und bei Audio, soll ich da beide installieren? Bei Chipsatz glaube ich das aktuellste, oder?

Wegen dem Board, ich nehme besser die Batterie raus. Ich will den keine Sekunde übertaktet laufen lassen. Reicht da eine Minute Batterie raus oder mehr?


----------



## azzih (15. September 2017)

Heute braucht man eigentlich nur Graka Treiber. Chipsatz etc. ist alles bei Windows direkt dabei. Was man teilweise installieren sollte sind Soundtreiber und eventuell die USB3.1 Treiber, wenn Mainboards dafür ein extra Controller nutzen den Windows nicht von Haus aus unterstützt.


----------



## claster17 (15. September 2017)

Viperino schrieb:


> Zu der RAM Frage: Ist ja gebraucht gekauft, keine Ahnung. Muss ich nicht auf dual Channel stellen oder so?



Das stellt man nicht ein. Ob Dual oder Single legst du mit der Belegung der Bänke fest. Bei 4x 4GB hast du aber sowieso Dualchannel.



Viperino schrieb:


> Und wegen der Treiberseite: Ich sehe da keinen Punkt zu USB.  Und bei Audio, soll ich da beide installieren? Bei Chipsatz glaube ich das aktuellste, oder?



USB-Treiber werden seit Win8 nicht mehr benötigt und Win7 beherrscht nativ kein USB3. Chipsatz das neuste und Audio ist rein optional, aber wenn, dann nimm das neuere. Vergiss den LAN-Treiber nicht.
Mittlerweile glaube ich immer mehr, dass es nicht nötig ist, die Treiber selber zu installieren, da Win10 die sich selbst beschafft. Ausnahme wäre ein nötiger LAN-Treiber, ohne den evtl. zu neue Hardware noch nicht läuft.



Viperino schrieb:


> Wegen dem Board, ich nehme besser die Batterie raus. Ich will den keine Sekunde übertaktet laufen lassen. Reicht da eine Minute Batterie raus oder mehr?



Das Board kannst du doch direkt per Taster zurücksetzen und idR läuft die CPU im UEFI immer mit Basistakt (außer man stellt es anders ein, warum auch immer).


----------



## Viperino (15. September 2017)

Danke  Mit dem Button, meinst du der auf der Rückseite auf dem Pannel? Muss für das drücken das MB am Strom angeschlossen sein oder muss der PC an sein? Sry wegen den Fragen, will keinen Fehler machen^^


----------



## claster17 (15. September 2017)

Die Spezifikationen erzählen was von "1 x Clear BIOS-Taste" irgendwo auf dem Board. Auf Bildern oder im Handbuch (was du eigentlich selbst hättest nachschauen sollen) finde ich außer "Clear RTC RAM Jumper" nichts.
Starte doch einfach den PC ohne Festplatte, geh ins UEFI und mach einen Reset. Deine panische Angst vor Übertaktung ist mir gänzlich unverständlich, da die CPU während dieser Phase sowieso mit den offiziellen Werten läuft.

Wenn du dir gar nichts zutraust, nimm die Batterie mindestens eine Minute raus, während das Board vom Strom gekappt ist. Ich empfehle diese Methode nur nicht, weil es die aufwändigste ist.


----------



## xaskor (23. September 2017)

Windows hat eig alles was du brauchst.
Wenn was in Gerätemanager angezeigt wird kannst du es manuell ja trotzdem noch laden.

Ich selber haue bei einer neu Installation trotzdem manuell als allererstes den neusten Intel Chipsatztreiber drauf und dann den neusten GPU Treiber. Hatte so nie Probleme bisher.

Ich lasse Windows nämlich nix an meinen Treibern rumfuschen, hatte es schon zu oft das Windows meinte aus dem Nichts irgendeinen monate alten AMD WHQL Treiber zuinstallieren nur weil ich den aktuellsten Beta drauf hatte. Nein danke. Treiber durch Windows deaktiviert und gut.


----------

